# I hate my hair....hair woes:(



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I think this is gross but this is the reason I hardly wear my hair down...I have shoulder length thick hair and 95% of the time wear it up either in a loose bun or pony tail..I would love to cut it off but dont' have the guts

ONe of the reasons I wear it up is whenever I wear it down like today at work..I get hair all over the place...on my desk, on my office chair, etc....no friggin way I would ever wear my hair down at home as hair would literally be all over the place and yuck I can't imagine the hair in my food while cooking.

No real point to this thread except I hate my hair...and I wish I had the guts to chop it. 

I am only wearing it down today because I rarely do and I wonder if people think it is weird that I always wear my hair up...


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

That isn't normal. Why are you losing so much hair??


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I always have Hope...my hair is thick and as it is longer...they say on average people lose between 50 to 100 per day.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

I noticed that I have been losing a lot of hair recently, it happens to everyone. It depends of your stress level, mine is up big time. What you are eating and how you sleep. My sleep has been bad because I got sick and had to start taking some paid meds. Which just created more issues. So, I had to stop taking them.

Maybe, it's time for a cut and start taking a B-complex. I have been taking some vitamins and I am going to cut about three inches off. It will grow back by summer. 

I have been wearing mines in a ponytail around the house, especially when cooking. Will gross my son out if he finds a hair in his food.

Every now and then you have to cut your hair off a bit.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

I was going to ask the same ? as @Hope1964. Have you gone to see a Dr. and had blood work done? I ask because I was shedding like a Golden Retriever early last year, I really shed a lot. My hair is normally very thick and I was starting to notice decreased volume. It turned out that I had really severe anemia and had to get iron infusions. Anemia is one of the top three causes for hair shedding and hair loss, Thyroid and Hormones are the other two.

I can totally empathize with you on the "bad hair day" I had one for over a year last year. I did end up cutting a few inches off of mine and since I corrected my anemia my hair is back to its old thickness, but it took forever. As for the people at work, they don't pay as much attention to your hair as you do.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

My daughter has a lot of hair. When she wore it long, we found it everywhere. It clogged up the vacuum sometimes. Her mother-in-law has mentioned finding it all over her house when dd leaves, so this is an issue wherever she goes.
When a person has a ton of hair, they shed more than a person with average hair. When it is long, it seems like that much more hair.
My recommendation is to brush it with a boar bristle brush a few times a day to get rid of as much hair as possible in a brush. Cutting it will not reduce the shedding, but there will be less volume of hair due to the reduced length of the strands.
You might consider wearing a net when you cook, but wearing it down is probably more of a night out thing than a daily thing.
I'll bet your hair is gorgeous.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

highwood said:


> I always have Hope...my hair is thick and as it is longer...they say on average people lose between 50 to 100 per day.


I know, and I also have thick hair that's fairly long (longer than yours actually), but I don't have that problem - nowhere near that much hair falls out when I wear it down.

Maybe it has to do with your hair care routine? I always wet comb mine in the shower, and a lot of hair collects on the comb and in the drain, maybe that keeps mine from falling all over the place when it's dry?


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

THis is how my hair looks when straightened....but darker..cinnamon brown and with shorter bangs...I hate to flat iron it to look straight though

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/547117054707347327/

I am thinking that maybe I should get it cut so the back part is at least two inches shorter than the front part...this way the front stays longer but the back is shorter...kind of like an inverted bob look


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

CynthiaDe said:


> My recommendation is to brush it with a boar bristle brush a few times a day to get rid of as much hair as possible in a brush.


This is a really bad idea for naturally curly hair FYI.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Last year I got about 3" inches cut off thinking it would look like this...

http://www.eshorthairstyles.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/Short-Blonde-Straight-Bob-Hair.jpg

but it did not because it is thick it just looked puffier but shorter....




I would like this...but note that the layers have to be long so I can straighten it...
http://www.bob-hairstyle.com/wp-con...erted-Bob-Haircuts-for-Thick-Layered-Hair.jpg


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Hope1964 said:


> This is a really bad idea for naturally curly hair FYI.


Why?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Naturally curly hair should never be brushed, or combed with anything except a wide toothed comb like this one










and it should NEVER be combed when dry. Fingers are actually best. And it should never be blow dried or straightened or even toweled dry.

This is all assuming that you want your curls.

Doing any of that makes the hair dry and brittle and prone to breakage and frizz. Especially the frizz - minimal handling is the key to great curls that are curls and not just fuzz.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Hope1964 said:


> Naturally curly hair should never be brushed, or combed with anything except a wide toothed comb like this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation.
I do not have curly hair, but mine is wavy. Using a natural bristle brush, such as boar's hair, does not dry the hair. It distributes the oils and makes it shiny. Maybe curly hair is different, but I don't think all curly hair is the same.
However, highwood appears to have straight hair, based on the photo she shared.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Her hair is actually curly but she straightens it. We've had this conversation before 

I use the Curly Girl Method to take care of mine and it's literally changed my life. I will never touch my hair with a brush (among other things) ever again.

Anyway, I won't get into that again because highwood likes her hair to be straight. But if you know anyone who has curls, suggest Curly Girl to them. It's the coolest thing ever.

All About the Curly Girl Method | Curly Nikki | Natural Hair Care


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Hope1964 said:


> Her hair is actually curly but she straightens it. We've had this conversation before


Ahh. Now I get it. Thank you for enlightening me. 



Hope1964 said:


> I use the Curly Girl Method to take care of mine and it's literally changed my life. I will never touch my hair with a brush (among other things) ever again.
> 
> Anyway, I won't get into that again because highwood likes her hair to be straight. But if you know anyone who has curls, suggest Curly Girl to them. It's the coolest thing ever.
> 
> All About the Curly Girl Method | Curly Nikki | Natural Hair Care


Okay. Sounds great.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah for me I like how it looks when it is straightened...I do not do it everyday...on average I wash my hair two times per week so just twice per week....

It just controls and smooths it out when I flat iron it.....

I have started to use a paraban/sulfate free shampoo and conditioner and also use a leave in conditioner as well.

I am okay with having to straighten it it is more just the thickness of it that drives me nuts....


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

highwood said:


> I have shoulder length thick hair


Oh you lucky lady you!

I hate my hair, too. It's quite long and layered, but it's stick straight and not thick. I have plenty of hair, but it's fine.

I would KILL to have some sort of natural wave or curl. It gets wicked humid where I live and the only time you'll see me with my hair down is when there's little to no humidity because any attempt to curl my hair in humid weather is a huge joke.

I could only wish I had hair like yours.:smile2: The grass is always greener, I guess.


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

highwood said:


> THis is how my hair looks when straightened....but darker..cinnamon brown and with shorter bangs...I hate to flat iron it to look straight though
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/547117054707347327/
> 
> I am thinking that maybe I should get it cut so the back part is at least two inches shorter than the front part...this way the front stays longer but the back is shorter...kind of like an inverted bob look


It sounds as though you and I have very similar hair, but mine is already shorter in the back and longer in the front. No bangs. The back has long layers and goes just to my shoulders. I love it like this, it's very "bouncy" (for lack of a better word). Mine is wavy and I straighten it too. I try to wash it no more often than every other day. 

I find that brushing it well every day really cuts down on the amount of hair I find on the floor, but I've always shed more than seems absolutely necessary...


----------



## Kerry (Jan 9, 2009)

Hope1964 said:


> I use the Curly Girl Method to take care of mine and it's literally changed my life. I will never touch my hair with a brush (among other things) ever again.
> 
> All About the Curly Girl Method | Curly Nikki | Natural Hair Care


Re: the curly hair method, do you think it would work on hair that is half kinda-straight and half curly? The top of my hair is pretty straight (though it holds curl and has body), but underneath I have soft ringlets (when I let it dry naturally).

I just wonder if this would leave me with a flat and greasy look?

Thanks!
Kerry


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah that is what I am thinking maybe take a couple of inches off of the back and keep the front the same length...

The back is the most pain in the butt part anyway...and seems to be the where the hair is the thickest...last year I had her take off about 3 inches all around in the length and I hated it...because instead of looking like a cute shorter bob it just seemed puffier to me...

So maybe if I keep the back shorter and more layered and the sides and front as is..might be easier to deal with...


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I wish I could trade hair with some of you lucky people that have thick, curly hair!! Be thankful you don't have straight as a board, fine hair!! Talk about hard to manage, it's unreal. I have bought every volumizing product on the market and nothing helps when it's humid. And I live in a very humid climate in the summertime, so I have lots of bad hair days. Girls, be thankful for your thick hair that has body.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I like my hairdresser...she works out of her home and I have been going to her for about 11 years now...however in the past what ever I suggest she is like okay that would work..and sometimes I think would it though??? she is the expert..I want her to tell me what she recommends....I know if I brought her a picture she would say yeah that would look good...

I kind of wonder if because she works out of her home I suspect she does not go to hair shows, etc. that a salon stylist would go to....so maybe she is not up to date on latest trends, etc.


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

highwood said:


> I like my hairdresser...she works out of her home and I have been going to her for about 11 years now...however in the past what ever I suggest she is like okay that would work..and sometimes I think would it though??? she is the expert..I want her to tell me what she recommends....I know if I brought her a picture she would say yeah that would look good...
> 
> I kind of wonder if because she works out of her home I suspect she does not go to hair shows, etc. that a salon stylist would go to....so maybe she is not up to date on latest trends, etc.


Yeah, you really need a stylist that is up on the latest trends and is able to be honest with you about what suits you. Of course s/he also needs to have good taste and the ability to envision different styles on you. I pay a lot for my stylist but find it very worthwhile. If I want a change we negotiate it - if he thinks it won't work on me he tells me so. He would not do anything that won't look good on me and has proven to have good judgement time and time again. Better judgement than I have actually.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

I will be stealing the curly girl method for my daughter.  she has thick curly hair and she is the only one we've seen in generations on both sides of the family with curly hair, so none of us have any idea what to do with it. 

I have a similar problem as the OP. My hair is super thick and has a lot of wave to it. (NOT curls though). I steer way clear of anything volumizing or even doing my hair in any way that emphasizes volume. Blow drying is a pain. My hair gets poofy easily. Also takes FOREVER to dry. I always tip the stylist well because it takes 45-60 minutes JUST to dry my hair. I end up leaving the house with my hair wet 99% of the time and just wearing it up to get it out of my face. I don't tend to have that much time to get ready so a huge blow dry routine isn't working for me. 

I also lose a lot of hair. I have been to doctors and had all the tests. Nothing shows up. It just seems to be normal for me. I deal with it by brushing often through the day if I am leaving my hair down so I can catch the strays on the brush.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

lucy999 said:


> I could only wish I had hair like yours.:smile2: The grass is always greener, I guess.


I wish I had hair . . .


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

The front of my hair looks very much like the first style on the left in the link you posted, and the back looks a lot like the 12th down straight underneath it (12th down at the very left of the page). I really like it and have found it pretty easy to care for.

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/547117054707347327/


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

FYI - Curly Girl is also for wavy hair 

Karma (continued...): The Curly Girl Method (for Wavy Hair!)


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Kerry said:


> Re: the curly hair method, do you think it would work on hair that is half kinda-straight and half curly? The top of my hair is pretty straight (though it holds curl and has body), but underneath I have soft ringlets (when I let it dry naturally).
> 
> I just wonder if this would leave me with a flat and greasy look?
> 
> ...


That link I posted is from a woman with that kind of hair


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

OliviaG said:


> The front of my hair looks very much like the first style on the left in the link you posted, and the back looks a lot like the 12th down straight underneath it (12th down at the very left of the page). I really like it and have found it pretty easy to care for.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/547117054707347327/[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I like this as well...the short hair worn by the actress in Homeland...

She carried it off so nicely and it looked so sexy on hair....

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/277182552043251090/


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

highwood said:


> OliviaG said:
> 
> 
> > The front of my hair looks very much like the first style on the left in the link you posted, and the back looks a lot like the 12th down straight underneath it (12th down at the very left of the page). I really like it and have found it pretty easy to care for.
> ...


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

I have very thick hair - my sister has been a hairdresser for 30 years and says she's never seen anybody with hair as thick as mine is. It's also curly and I wear it long (waist length) because if it's short it sticks out all over the place and I have to wash it every day just to get it under control. 6 months ago I stopped using shampoos and conditioners that contain silicones, alcohol or parabens - I now use shampoo and conditioner that are olive oil based and 97% natural ingredients - the difference to the feel of my hair is awesome. It used to feel like Barbie hair but now feels like hair again for the first time in years. I never use heat on it. I comb it once a week using a comb made from horn (actually works a little better than the wooden comb I have) then either shampoo and condition it or condition only (I only shampoo about once every six weeks as the water and conditioner are enough to cleanse your hair). When I've blotted most of the water out of it, I add some melted coconut oil (about a tablespoonful) mostly on the ends but at the front and on the length of it too. Once I've combed the oil through, I pounce it a bit and stuff it all into a turby towel (I don't have my hair in the twisty bit) and just let most of the moisture get absorbed by the towel. Then it's head upside down to give it a shake, flip it back and put a barrette in at the front. If it looks messy before the next time I wash it, I just spray some warm water into it, scrunch it with my head upside down and it usually looks okay again. I often get up, twist my hair up and pin it on top and then when it's time to go out, I realise my hair looks okay so I just wander round with bedhead all day. When I comb it once a week, it takes nearly an hour and loads of hair comes out - it's all the hairs that have worked loose during the week but been snagged up in the curls rather than falling out. My hair is healthier and in better condition than it has been for years and I'm in my fifties. I get loads of compliments about it when I go out too, so letting it be as natural as possible seems to be the right thing to do.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

doobie said:


> When I comb it once a week, it takes nearly an hour and loads of hair comes out - it's all the hairs that have worked loose during the week but been snagged up in the curls rather than falling out..


I never thought of this - that's a great point and probably exactly what happens to me.

Your hair sounds beautiful. I need to experiment more with the coconut oil for mine - when I tried last I didn't like the result.


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

Hope1964 said:


> I never thought of this - that's a great point and probably exactly what happens to me.
> 
> Your hair sounds beautiful. I need to experiment more with the coconut oil for mine - when I tried last I didn't like the result.


I've been using coconut oil for 20 years or so. Because the tips of my hair are dyed shocking pink, it seems to bring out the colour a bit better


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

doobie said:


> I have very thick hair - my sister has been a hairdresser for 30 years and says she's never seen anybody with hair as thick as mine is. It's also curly and I wear it long (waist length) because if it's short it sticks out all over the place and I have to wash it every day just to get it under control. 6 months ago I stopped using shampoos and conditioners that contain silicones, alcohol or parabens - I now use shampoo and conditioner that are olive oil based and 97% natural ingredients - the difference to the feel of my hair is awesome. It used to feel like Barbie hair but now feels like hair again for the first time in years. I never use heat on it. I comb it once a week using a comb made from horn (actually works a little better than the wooden comb I have) then either shampoo and condition it or condition only (I only shampoo about once every six weeks as the water and conditioner are enough to cleanse your hair). When I've blotted most of the water out of it, I add some melted coconut oil (about a tablespoonful) mostly on the ends but at the front and on the length of it too. Once I've combed the oil through, I pounce it a bit and stuff it all into a turby towel (I don't have my hair in the twisty bit) and just let most of the moisture get absorbed by the towel. Then it's head upside down to give it a shake, flip it back and put a barrette in at the front. If it looks messy before the next time I wash it, I just spray some warm water into it, scrunch it with my head upside down and it usually looks okay again. I often get up, twist my hair up and pin it on top and then when it's time to go out, I realise my hair looks okay so I just wander round with bedhead all day. When I comb it once a week, it takes nearly an hour and loads of hair comes out - it's all the hairs that have worked loose during the week but been snagged up in the curls rather than falling out. My hair is healthier and in better condition than it has been for years and I'm in my fifties. I get loads of compliments about it when I go out too, so letting it be as natural as possible seems to be the right thing to do.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi, mind sharing what shampoo and conditioner you are using currently? Thanks


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

highwood said:


> doobie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, mind sharing what shampoo and conditioner you are using currently? Thanks
> ...


----------



## Dandy (Sep 17, 2016)

doobie said:


> highwood said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think, is the best hairdress?
> ...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I feel this way about my nose hair. I've been thinking about not trimming it anymore and maybe making a miniature handlebar mustache out of it like that guy Poirot wore. 

Oh and then I get these hairs growing off the top of my ears...you guys ever get those?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I blew another thread out of the water didn't I?


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> I blew another thread out of the water didn't I?



Were you hoping for styling tips or product recommendations Bandit?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

kristin2349 said:


> Were you hoping for styling tips or product recommendations Bandit?


A halt to aging. I knew I would grow old, but I'm old and gross...no matter how much I try to keep my appearance up. No one told me about this hair issue. I have a great head of hair. It's the wayward hair I hate.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> A halt to aging. I knew I would grow old, but I'm old and gross...no matter how much I try to keep my appearance up. No one told me about this hair issue. I have a great head of hair. It's the wayward hair I hate.


Those electric nose hair trimmers really work, I bought one for my dad and made him use it. There are also little battery oprated electric grooming "detailing" razors that will rid you of those pesky hairs. 

If you have a great head of hair you are way ahead of most middle aged guys I know. The ones with great hair are few and far between.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

...


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

...


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Personal said:


> And I agree those electric hair trimmers are very handy for nose and ear hair. Yuk!


Ggggggggrrrrrrrrggggggggrrggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzgggggggggggggggggggggggg......ggggg.....gggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.........


----------



## Begin again (Jul 4, 2016)

Things that cause hair fall:
Wearing your hair in a ponytail.
Brushing it while wet/damp.

Stop doing the above and you should be fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Begin again said:


> Things that cause hair fall:
> Wearing your hair in a ponytail.
> Brushing it while wet/damp.
> 
> ...


I have heard the former - various anti-man-bun and presumably woman-bun articles because it causes hair lines to recede, and hair loss. I have noticed a difference in thickness since I started wearing my hair down during the day. When I get too hot, or when I'm running, I throw it up, but leaving it down helps apparently. The latter I heard causes breakage, but I didn't know it caused hair to fall out or to not grow as quickly?


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Begin again said:


> Things that cause hair fall:
> 
> Wearing your hair in a ponytail.
> Brushing it while wet/damp.
> ...



There are two health related causes that many women don't know of that are major causes of hair fall:

Anemia

Thyroid disorder (hypothyroid or Hashimotos thyroiditis)


I have very thick long hair and was diagnosed critically anemic two years ago. I lost a massive amount of hair and it became a lot more fragile. It has taken me two solid years to get my former mane back. When you go for your annual exam get your iron and ferritin (stored iron) and thyroid levels checked.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

joannacroc said:


> I have heard the former - various anti-man-bun and presumably woman-bun articles because it causes hair lines to recede, and hair loss. I have noticed a difference in thickness since I started wearing my hair down during the day. When I get too hot, or when I'm running, I throw it up, but leaving it down helps apparently. The latter I heard causes breakage, but I didn't know it caused hair to fall out or to not grow as quickly?



Nothing really changes the rate your hair grows it is genetic. Brushing your hair while wet can pull hair out and cause damage and breakage, use a wide tooth comb to detangle if you must and don't brush until dry.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

...


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Personal said:


> My wife as always is in excellent health and also has regular check ups, yet she has always shed plenty of hair since childhood. In my experience clogging shower drains and vacuum cleaners has been standard fair for her throughout our relationship together. Brushing her very thick wavy/curly dark (in part now grey) hair off her shoulders or breasts, has always been an everyday thing as well.



Everyone sheds hair, the average is 100 to 150 per day but it varies. Your wife knows what is normal for her and trust me she'd know if a health issued triggered "hair fall" that is outside the norm. I normally shed at a high rate, it is common for me to have to cut hair off of the beater bar of my vacuum with a box cutter and clean the hair out of my shower drain every few weeks. But when I had anemia, my shedding picked up and became abnormal and my hair actually was visibly thinner. It was bad enough that I was considering getting temporary hair extensions to compensate for the thickness I lost. I have a huge thick head of hair and it thinned by 30%, which took 2 years to recover.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

...


----------

